# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Hallucination Stories

## Fuyons9999

Maybe this is the wrong place to post, but it relates to sleep paralysis which relates to WILDs so what the heck. I haven't had any nightmarish visual/audio hallucinations and have mainly been keeping towards DILDs and just awareness exercises atm. I have had conscious SP 3 times so far but like I said I'm preferring DILDs for the sake of not getting "old hag syndrome" and all that jazz...Nevertheless I'd like to ask if anyone has some particularly good hallucination stories, night scares, opinions, or methods (for good hallucinations) to perhaps change my viewpoint in favor or against WILDs rather than DILDs.  ::D:

----------


## kaze

Hmm, I have a few stories. One of them happened a few nights ago, actually. 

I'd been semi conscious for a couple of hours, waiting for my alarm to go off. I suddenly became slightly more aware and realized that I felt like an electric current was running through my body from where my foot was touching the wall (there is an outlet nearby that I always wonder if one day it's going to shock me, so I figure that's where it came from). It was painful and I couldn't move for a long time until finally I managed to inch my foot away from the wall and it all went away, and I went back to sleep.

Usually though, I get a lot of tactile and auditory sensations when I'm in SP and have HH. I usually feel like there is someone else in bed with me, or see/hear shadow people talking over me. I think it's pretty cool, and I like to see if I can interact with them. 

So I like to WILD for the sake of having SP and HH. Although they can be scary sometimes, I find them fascinating and exciting at the same time. It just takes a toll on my sleep schedule when I do WILD's because sometimes I dont even get to sleep the entire night, and sleep deprivation sucks! Anyway, hope that helps!

----------


## Puffin

These are my most interesting hallucinations.

- In SP, I usually get the feeling that someone is lying down beside me; I can feel the covers shifting as they lie down, and I even felt warmth once.

- I sometimes feel breathing on my neck.

- I may feel rocking back and forth or vibrations; once I even got vibrations in my stomach. It tickled me so much that I woke out of the SP!

- I might get a back massage or feel someone stroking my neck or upper back.

- Once I saw a really fluffy white kitten on my bed; it was just sitting there, purring, and I actually smiled when I saw it.

- And, one really scary episode involved me hearing footsteps and feeling a presence in the room. I then felt someone kneeling on the bed beside me. I was on my side and felt them touching my neck from behind me and they whispered, "you're going to die now" in a very macabre tone. I felt extreme pain as a knife was pressed into my neck and (in a painfully slow manner) slid along it, down to my shoulder blade. I felt something dripping down my neck from where the knife was. I'd honestly never felt so much pain in my life.

^ If anyone can beat that experience in terms of fright, tell your story because I feel like the only one who's experienced something like this.

----------


## enak101

you may have just killed me wanting to do WILD  :Eek:

----------


## dms111

Alright here's my best story. And it's a positive one!

I've learned that I can control the hallucinations I get during SP. One time I replaced the typical loud rushing sound with the sound of a full orchestra. The orchestra was playing a song that sounded totally unique to me. What's even better is I was able to direct the orchestra! The music would move in whatever direction I wanted it to. I could add and remove instruments with just a thought. I could change the key of the song, the tempo, everything. And it didn't require any effort. All I had to do was give a very vague mental push and the orchestra just knew what I wanted to hear and would do it.

----------


## Qwer

Once when I had tonsillitis I woke up from my mum walking into my room. I guess because of the tonnsilitis I kind of stayed in so or something. But anyway, I opened my eyes and sat up. And mum was a huge pinaple with arms and legs.  Haha

----------


## Desert Claw

Omg you just reminded me of something! One morning i woke up still paralysed and I tried to shake myself out of it. I managed to open my eyes and I looked out my window and I swore I saw a tree about to fall into my room! I quickly tried to shake off the paralysis to realise it was my imagination... Crazy stuff Dx

----------


## Fuyons9999

Ya that one reply about the knife makes me want to just stick with DILDs O.o lol still some neat stories, but based on how common some of those scary hallucinations are, I get the oddest feeling that the subconscious mind (or whatever is in control of SP) doesn't like us very much  :tongue2:

----------


## cytotoxicT

My only scary one came when I first started to try WILDs. I hit SP and then started to hear this ringing. It got louder and louder and soon became a scream. It was so deafening loud I tried to curl up and cover my ears but I couldn't move. The scream ended after like 10 seconds (it lasted like 40 seconds from the ringing) and I woke up.

I had a weird one awhile ago where I was on my back WILDing and going in and out of consciousness. I opened my eyes and saw a giant trapezoid thing hanging from my ceiling. It was kind of blurry but after staring at it, it came into focus. I saw a spider hanging from a web right above me. My first thought is to see if I can grab something to kill the spider with. I roll over for a second and look back...everything was gone. I realized what happened and RCed. I was awake the whole time!  ::shock:: . I RCed like 20 more times with the same result. It is crazy how dancing on the border of dreaming can affect your perceptions.

----------


## Mzzkc

> These are my most interesting hallucinations.
> 
> - In SP, I usually get the feeling that someone is lying down beside me; I can feel the covers shifting as they lie down, and I even felt warmth once.
> 
> - I sometimes feel breathing on my neck.
> 
> - I may feel rocking back and forth or vibrations; once I even got vibrations in my stomach. It tickled me so much that I woke out of the SP!
> 
> - I might get a back massage or feel someone stroking my neck or upper back.
> ...



Wow, I dunno if I can quite top that piece of work, as the worst stuff I've had to face are shadow monsters flitting across the room or up curtains, creepy stuff near (or on) my bed, being tossed hard against the ceiling and couch by an unseen force, and that one time a rotting corpse-monster with long, spindly fingers and a faceless maw, sporting row upon row of uneven, yellow, jagged teeth, viciously strangled me as it moved it's wet, expectant jaw ever closer to my face, making a continuous, unearthly guttural noise all the while.

Of course, the last one wasn't that bad because I managed to complete the transition and rip the thing's head in two with my bare hands. I've dealt with worse stuff before within dreams themselves.

----------


## siuol

When I was little two cats that looked sort of like mr. bigglesworth were in my room but had red eyes and were just staring at me, freaked me out since I didn't know what they were, and for a while thought they were real or ghosts. when I was a bit older I saw a grim reaper, but it wasn't that vivid so I pieced together that it wasn't real. Since then I frequently get strange writing and symbols on my walls, and long pieces of string floating in front of me. My favorite was a bright blue fire that enveloped my hand, it didn't hurt but looked really vivid. Btw this isnt from a WILD attempt but waking up just before falling asleep.

----------


## harryhood

I've had plenty of frightening hallucinations during sleep paralysis. But I had an interesting one the other night. I was attempting a WILD laying on my back with my head tilted toward my window. A bright light started shining into the window. I 'knew' it was aliens. Luckily I was prepared for hallucinations and remained calm. It took a few moments for me to realize I couldn't move but I didn't try to fight it. Suddenly I was hallucinating that I was laying on the floor by my bed in the same position as if I were hiding. I could sense either a friendly presence on my bed, or it was just my physical body. I went back and forth between perceiving myself on the floor and in my bed, and then simultaneously in the two positions. It was pretty cool, I don't remember having that kind of dual experience before. I have had dreams where I go back and forth between first and third person though, where I am someone else but still me. Those are trippy.

----------


## ebullere

Hm. I have pleasant or neutral hallucinations during sleep paralysis-- have ever since I was a little kid. Mostly I hear voices saying nonsense, or see fractal shapes forming on my eyelids. Sleep paralysis is a non-scary state to me, so the hallucinations are never frightening.

@dms111, I also have some level of control over my hallucinations. Not directly, but I find that they are often extensions of my thoughts.

One time I was lying in bed tripping on illicit substances, and the voices of my roommates and the tv from the next room sounded EXACTLY like the nonsense auditory hallucinations I often hear. I became convinced that the world wasn't real and that I was just dreaming it, creating it second by second. I have never looked at life the same way again. O_O

----------


## Tkindle007

Most of the time I get slight vibrations and such but when I get more than just vibrations I often hear music (which sounds quite good) that I've never heard in my life. It also usually has some lyrics I can't understand.

----------


## Suck4Luck

Exactly why ill never WILD  ::D:

----------


## Metallicuh

One time a penis flew by me in my HI. I also thought I was wacking aleister crowley with a ruler (this was upon waking)  My HH is pretty strong.  I felt numbeness during sp though.

----------


## Nexi

I heard Spongebob. Laughing.

----------


## Triad

I've had some waking SP before, the hallucinations were never really scary. The occurrences were numerous and packed into a 1~2 week period, I don't remember their sequences but I'll just type them up as they come to me...

Woke up, paralyzed, often just kept my eyes shut to avoid seeing anything scary since I'd heard rumors but I opened them anyway and an infants limb was dangling off of the side of my my face into the field of my vision.

Paralyzed upon waking again, seemed like I either got up or lifted out of my body and beside my bed was a jogger running in place, making all of the running movements fluidly but never moving from that spot. The interesting thing was, the jogger didn't really have a form but multiple layers of different colors not perfectly aligned with each other kind of like a 3D glasses kind of thing

Paralyzed, didn't open my eyes. Someone whispered something really random into my ear, I don't remember what they said but I do remember it was a random nonsense word that wasn't threatening at all and didn't pertain to anything

Woke up, couldn't move, looked at my dresser and the mirror above it was gone and a basketball sized spider ran across the part of the wall the mirror was at previously.

Some of these and a lot more were mixed with false awakenings that also included SP so It's hard to tell what was hallucination and what was deceitful lucid dreams.

----------

